

High Performance at Massive Scale: Lessons Learned at Facebook - dalexeenko
http://idleprocess.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/presentation-summary-high-performance-at-massive-scale-lessons-learned-at-facebook/

======
nazka
It is important to notice it is from 2009. Many things are outdated.

~~~
nbm
In some ways that might be an advantage. More people are going through the
growing pains associated with tens of millions of people using their site and
request-per-second and data size problems, and making trade-offs for that
providing service at that scale.

Jumping to Facebook's current architecture and taking on the trade-offs taken
there (assuming you even have a problem where those trade-offs make sense at
massive scale) is probably not the right thing to do when you are much smaller
(in terms of requests/traffic/load, servers, and employees).

~~~
nazka
Yes, it is true. I just wanted to say it, so everyone knows. Some guys like me
are more interested on the Facebook's current architecture so it was important
to notice the difference and avoid wrong assumptions.

------
jkupferman
YouTube video of the talk:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIRzk08NMNo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIRzk08NMNo)

~~~
kawsper
I don't think it is the same talk, he talks about the tagging platform which
is a new feature.

Or maybe the slides are just that old? :-)

------
pesenti
Interesting that Facebook succeeded at a design that Twitter claimed failed
miserably for them (read fan-out instead of write fan out:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-
tw...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/7/8/the-architecture-twitter-uses-
to-deal-with-150m-active-users.html)).

------
toyg
_> #2 property on the Internet as measured by the time users spend on the
site._

#1 being...? I get it that it's from 2009, but surely even back then Google
Search wasn't king "by the time users spend on the site". Maybe GMail ?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
The Guardian (citing a May 2012 Nielsen.com [2]) reported that Facebook is #1
( _by a wide margin - almost 3x the closest competitor_ ) as measured by the
time users spend on the site.

[1]
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2012/jun/22/website-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2012/jun/22/website-
visitor-statistics-nielsen-may-2012-google)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AuZLaKQQs5xpdGd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AuZLaKQQs5xpdGdJNFZEdHhLUXJLa240WmsyZmFWbFE&output=html)

------
chrisbolt
"Haystack is available as open source."

Still waiting on that...

